# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  5 lộ trình phiêu lưu mạo hiểm ở bờ Tây Canada - Du lịch Canada

## hangnt

*Bờ Tây Canada với vẻ đẹp thiên nhiên hùng vĩ là thiên đường cho những ai yêu thích mạo hiểm.

1.Kayaking ở Vancouver*


Luôn luôn được vinh danh là “thành phố giữa lòng thiên nhiên”, Vancouver là thiên đường lý tưởng cho những ai yêu thích các hoạt động thể thao ngoài trời, hòa mình trong không gian xanh. Du khách đến với Vancouver được chiêm ngưỡng những ngọn núi và tòa nhà cao soi bóng xuống mặt biển.

Hãy đến khu đảo Granville, một trong những điểm đến nổi bật nhất của Vancouver, thuê một chiếc thuyền để chèo thuyền kayak và ngắm cảnh đẹp của thành phố này. 


*2.Ngắm cá voi ở Victoria*

Cảng Victoria là nơi du khách có thể đăng ký tham gia các tour ngắm cá voi rất lý thú. Không chỉ có cá voi, du khách còn được chiêm ngưỡng ngỗng và các chú sư tử biển vui nhộn. 


*3.Lướt sóng ở Tofino*

Tofino là thị trấn ven biển “nóng” nhất Canada mỗi mùa du lịch khi các tay lướt sóng chuyên và không chuyên đổ về. Những con sóng từ trung bình đến lớn là thử thách thú vị cho tất cả những ai yêu thích môn thể thao mạo hiểm này. 


*4.	Đạp xe ở Whitstler*

Về mùa đông, Whistler chìm trong băng tuyết, nhưng khi mùa hè đến, băng tan và những con đường mòn trên núi lộ ra, đó là thời điểm cho những ai thích đi xe đạp leo núi. Du khách tham gia bộ môn này có thể ngắm những mặt hồ phẳng lặng trong xanh trong thung lũng và cả những chú gấu đen trong rừng. 


*5.	Chèo thuyền vượt thác ở hẻm Fraser*

Bờ Tây Canada sở hữu rất nhiều sông, hồ trong vắt nhưng gương, nơi những hàng thông soi bóng. Du khách ưa thích phiêu lưu mạo hiểm có thể đăng ký các tour chèo thuyền trên hồ, vượt qua những đoạn thác, ghềnh nơi những con nước tung bọt trắng xóa mời gọi.

----------


## pigcute

Canada phát triển quá
Toàn nhà cao tầng

----------


## khoan_gieng

Thích nhất khoản ngắm chú cá voi  :cuoi1:

----------


## thientai206

thích nhất khoản đạp xe vs đi thuyền

----------

